# Book Reviewers Wanted



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Do you enjoy reading cookbooks? Of course you do. Why else would you be on this forum?



At an average of $35 a pop, though, most of us cannot indulge our cookbook-reading habit as much as we'd like. But what if the cookbooks were free? They can be.



Cheftalk.com is always looking to expand its book review staff. It's a simple process. If you're accepted, we periodically send you a list of books. You choose the ones you'd like to review, and we send them to you. You write the review, and keep the book. A good deal for everyone!



Understand that we are very happy with our current reviewers. But additional voices always make things more balanced. So, take a look at some of the reviews which have been posted. If you think you've got what it takes to match them, we want to hear from you.



For details, contact me at: [email protected].


----------

